# Sub Contractor Insurance



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

OK, So I prob. have a dumb question here. But if you are a sub contractor for snow removal, do you just need a commercial auto policy? Or do you need GL and what ever else goes with it? Or do you just get a snow plow insurance policy?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I guess it depends on the contractor, if they want you to be on their policy or not. I do both sub and my own stuff so I can't tell you from experience. I think I would have it anyway even if they didn't require it.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Mostly everyone wants you to have commercial liability insurance and worksmans comp.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Get all the insurance you need to protect yourself,not the contractor


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

I would also highly recommend that you go thru the sub-contractor agreement that anyone gives you with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

*Reply - sub contractor insurance*

Hi. Your commercial auto policy will respond in the event that you cause an injury or damage someone's property while plowing with your covered vehicle. General liability insurance or GL covers bodily injury and property damage for non-vehicle operations. A good example of this is the trip and fall claim after you have performed your snow removal services. You need to have a commercial auto policy for your trucks and a General Liability (GL) policy for your snow removal operations. Most GL policies written here in NY have a snow removal exclusion (no claims are covered for snow removal), so make sure you a buying the correct insurance. I'm an independent insurance agent in NY specializing in snow insurance.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

A sub needs to carry insurance for his vehicle... But if hes plowing lots that are some one else do he need his own GL??? that lot is covered by the co that has the contract for that lot?? Right or wrong??? Thanks


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Your sub needs to carry his own truck insurance and his own GL coverage (for snow removal). If I handled the insurance for the contract holder (GC) I would recommend that the sub have the GC listed on the sub's GL policy as additional insured and have the sub sign a hold harmless agreement (indemnification agreement) in favor of the GC. These would be minimum requirements.
In the event of a claim, everyone will be sued.
Ben


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Why would the sub need liabilty insurance if hes plowing for someone else.? Then he might as well get the lot for himself instead of being a sub?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

The contract holder (I'll call them the GC) has likely signed a contract with the customer (lot owner) and is being held liable for anything that happens at the job site. Why should the GC be responsible for the acts of the sub? So the GC requires that the sub carry good qualtiy insurance so he can pass the liability to the sub. If the sub wants to solicit his own accounts and service them himself (without a sub) that's his option. but a good business owner would procure the right insurance anyway.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

vmj;1504777 said:


> Why would the sub need liabilty insurance if hes plowing for someone else.? Then he might as well get the lot for himself instead of being a sub?


See post #4Thumbs Up


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

got it... thanks just always thought sub was covered under gc since gc has to show insur card with contract.


----------

